# Medina, OH - Puddles YF O/S



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12563545

Medina Co AS, Puddles, 2-3 yrs, owner surrender (moving), housebroken, likes people and kids, energetic








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

owner surrender


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is beautiful. Is anyone working on her?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

